# Rockers to San Jose?



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

"San Jose is an area we're looking at, but there have been only very, very early, preliminary discussions," WNBA spokeswoman Traci Cook said Tuesday. "Cleveland only announced its decision on Friday."


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Interesting.... I thought there were several cities waiting in the wings.... including Nashville. 

I hope they are able to save the Rockers in Cleveland or move them... I would hate to see them go away completely.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

Considering how popular women's basketball is here, why not move a WNBA team to Tennessee? And trade for all of our former players. :grinning: 

Kara Lawson
Nikki McCray
Tamika Catchings
Chamique Holdslaw
Michelle Snow


----------

